# Save the paper



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I recently got a book from Amazon,it came packed with long sheets of white paper.To nice to just burn so I got out the iron and pressed it,folded it up.Now when I need to mail a book or make a pattern I dont have to look for a wrapper.Have gotten brown paper too, save it the same way.DS laughs at me for being so frugal!


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey...Do it if it works! Never throw away anything if it can be used for something!


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I save that paper from Amazon, too. I use it to put over items I need to iron, such as paintings on fabric, or just to draw on. I've also used it to make wrapping paper by stamping appropriate designs on it. 

It's also good for making small patterns, if you make your own. I used a piece to make a pattern for the facing inside the neckline of a dress I designed. I didn't need a pattern for the whole thing, just the neckline, so that worked. It works for making slipper patterns, stuffed animals or anything small.


----------

